# Who was the first elf king, man king, and dwarf king?



## WizardKing (Jan 17, 2003)

any info on the very 1rst elf and men of middle earth?


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 17, 2003)

I do not remember the name of the First man in Middle-Earth, and I'm too lazy to look it up in the Sil right now. But the first Dwarf was Durin I believe, and the First Elf, well there really wasn't any first Elf, several of them showed up at the same time, there were 3 or 4 leaders of them at first though, but I can't remember all of their names right now, I have them on the tip of my tongue!  But again I don't feel like getting up and walking the 6 feet over to where my copy of the Sil is, so I'll let someone else answer.


----------



## WizardKing (Jan 17, 2003)

*your lazy glorfindel*

oh well thanks anyways glorifindel you at least answered some of my questions


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 17, 2003)

ha ha yes I know I am lazy , not always though!


----------



## agarwaen (Jan 17, 2003)

The first Kings of the elves would be Ingwe (king of the Vanyar), Finwe (King of the Noldor), Olwe & Elwe (Brothers who were kings of the Teleri)... Elwe IS Thingol (king of the Sindar), if I remember correctly, and Olwe took over kingship of the Teleri and led them to Valinor.

They are those whom the valar brought over to Valinor before the rest of the elves marched... and I didn't even have to look it up!  

As for men, I don't know who the first king was... but Durin was the first of the Dwarves I am pretty sure.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 17, 2003)

i believe that Beor was the first mentioned but he deffinatly wasnt the first as it took ages of men to get to Beleriand


----------



## Rúmil (Jan 17, 2003)

The first Men just had Chieftains, not Kings... the first King of Men would be Elros.

The first Elf King to wake up was Ingwë, as is said in Home 11.

And the first King of Dwarves would of course be Durin.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 17, 2003)

> I know I am lazy



Elves aren't lazy, but sometimes they act like they have all the time in the world...


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 17, 2003)

Rúmil, i believe that you are correct


----------



## Rúmil (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rúmil _
> *The first Men just had Chieftains, not Kings... the first King of Men would be Elros.
> 
> *


That is very good conclusion cause men really didn't have kings before.What is more,Elros was officially "notarized"as a king by Manwe,a recognition that hadn't been done before.


----------



## Glomund (Jan 18, 2003)

In case you wanted, the first chieftains of men were Beor and Marach. the third "house" of men were the Haladin who did not live under chieftains at that time. These 3 houses evenyually became the Numenoreans


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 18, 2003)

Well deducted Rúmil, althuogh Sauron did play the part of a sort of tyrant, a feudal and evil King, for quite a while before Ar-Pharazôn came and 'liberated' the Men..
But otherwise very well put.


----------



## gate7ole (Jan 18, 2003)

The question about the first kings of the three races was thoroughly answered.
I will deal with a similar question. The first individuals of the three races to wake.
Dwarves: Easy, Durin I. No doubt about it.
Elves: Imin, Tata, Enel. The three first elves to awake at Cuiviénen. Imin was actually the first one to awake. The others followed him very soon.
Men: Ermon, Elmir. These two were the first Men even to awake at Hildórien. A dark elf named Nuin woke the up, a little before the Sun first arose. (This comes from a very early story written by Tolkien)


----------



## Glomund (Jan 19, 2003)

What story and where can I find it? I do not recognize the names from HoME and I would love to find something I haven't seen yet.


----------



## gate7ole (Jan 19, 2003)

It's in BOLT, chapter 10: Gilfanon's Tale.


----------



## lossenandunewen (Jan 19, 2003)

ofcourse elves aren't lazy! they just have a lot of time to complete things


----------

